# Cables BFD



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

I am going to add a BFD PRO FBQ2496 to my system.
I am running an EP4000 right now for an amp.

For cables I currently have RCA to Sampson S-convert
XLR from Sampson S-convert to EP-4000

From my reading it appears I may not need the Sampson S-convert any longer?

If I don't need my Sampson my new cabling would be RCA to 1/4" Mono 
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=091-1010

1/4" mono into BFD,
XLR out of BFD to EP4000.

If I do need the sampson my Cabling would be RCA to Sampson XLR from Sampson to BFD, 
XLR from BFD to EP4000.

Do I need the sampson? Are my cable choices correct?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Bill


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you required an S-Convert before, using the FBQ won’t change that. Either way, your cabling choices are correct.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

